# Middle Fork Salmon River: Seeking Input on August Flows



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Check your PM's.


----------



## BW83 (Jun 30, 2009)

The Middle Fork in August is really fun and pretty manageable depending on how big/heavy your boat is. It is quite rocky, but most of the rapids are pretty straight forward. 

Your kids should be able to IK most of the stuff in the middle with no problems.

The more difficult rapids will be:
-Hells Half Mile (just above Velvet Falls) - really rocky and you just half to pick your way through
-Chutes - more of the same. As I remember you enter right, move to the left, then back to right of center at the bottom. Neither Hells or Chutes have any scairy aspects, just lots of rocks to get hung up on.
-Pistol - Changed recently and super easy as long as you know where you are. There is a gravel bar on the right hand side - stay as close to this as possible and you'll be golden. 
-The new Tappan Rapid is the most difficult. (Easy for passengers to walk around it though). There are a bunch of big rocks and the river is pretty narrow. Ran it twice below 2 last summer, and I split the two rocks at the top, and you have to quickly move about a boat width to the right to avoid a big rock directly in the center. It may change or be more difficult with more water though. 
-All the Rapids in Impassible Canyon are pretty straight forward (usually a hole/rock or two to avoid) and decent wave trains. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Better ask Carvediggy about this. 

Just got off it last week. I love Idaho.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

BW83 said:


> -Pistol - Changed recently and super easy as long as you know where you are. There is a gravel bar on the right hand side - stay as close to this as possible and you'll be golden.


We ran last August at just under 2 ft. We all went far left at the top of Pistol. Seemed to be easier and have deeper water than on the right. One picture is most of the water going around the left side of the bar. The second is a small hole in the left channel.

Sulfur Slide and the Chutes caused the most anxiety. If you are starting at Boundry go very light and run a very soft boat. Soft boats slide over the rocks much easier and don't hang up as often.


----------



## Sidnye (Dec 9, 2003)

Heed what wadeinwater says about soft light boats. You will drag a lot until you hit indian creek


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

BarryDingle said:


> Better ask Carvediggy about this.
> 
> Just got off it last week. I love Idaho.


Huhhhh. Whassat? 

The Middle Fork in August sucks. Idaho sucks. The whitewater will be gone. 



Seriously. Any time is a great time to be on the Fork. Hope you make it. 

These are on the MF last fall ( end of August at around 1.8 or so if I remember right).
A good look at Velvet and the bottom of the middle section of Powerhouse. 
Idahorivertime: October 2008

I don't really consider anything class 4 in August on the Middle Fork. Maybe the new rapid at Cove Creek. I didn't see that until it was lower in late September last year. And it was initimidating looking then but I would rate it then as class 3+.

Of course everything could be a 3 until you rap. 

There are lots of little things that come out as the flow drops. Most of the bigger ones become easier. 

Murph's hole becomes a non-issue, but Dora's Rock ( around mile 1.5 or 2 ) has rap potential. Sulphur Slide and The Chutes both become tougher at low flows with more danger of getting ramped on rocks than rapped ( but it can be done). Other things like Ping Pong, entrance to Hell's the little rock garden above the Chutes - stuff like that can kick your butt if overloaded. After you finish going past the wall at Powerhouse you may think you are done and then go around the corner and find two boats rapped on a dory on the rock just off of river left. That happened to me in August one trip. 

Lake Creek will be worth a look. You should be able to run the hole just fine at that flow. 

Heed advice about soft boats, soft floors. 

How many boats? How many people? How many days? 
If you have the budget I would seriously consider a flyin of gear to Indian Creek. I have done it a couple of times and wow, does that make getting off the top easier. It can help make the experience easier for you which = easier for the kids. I would be happy to help to give you some more ideas if you want to consider the fly in gear option. 

The fly fishing should be awesomely epic. Bring extra stuff. If you only do the three day out of state license do it for three days in the middle. Like day 3, 4, 5. Some of the best fishing in there. 

Jealous. I won't get a chance until September. 

PM if you like. 

Great meeting you out there Stu. Looks like you had better weather for the Main. Let's do it again next year.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Penguin,
We're launching Sept 12 from Indian Creek. I've done two late season trips, but I'd like some feed-back on the "new" Tappan aka Cove Creek rapid at low water. Would love to hear from you when you get back from your trip. We always fly into Indian Creek on our September trips, so I can't offer any advice on the upper section. I'll give a thumbs up to the soft tubes advice already given. I was skeptical at first, but it really does help you "slime" over the rocks. My other advice is to really pay attention to the river at all times. Seems like every time I take my eyes off it to grab a piece of gum or put on some sunscreen.... wham.... rock. Our flows are usually 1.5 - 1.8 ft.
Have fun.
KJ


----------



## beanack (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Penguin,
One tip. If you get on youtube and type in Middle fork and even the name of the rapid you can see lots of video of the rapid at several water levels. Got to love the internet. have fun. Matt


----------



## penguin (May 1, 2009)

Hey everybody, thanks for the input so far. I'm putting it all to use and doing more research ahead of time. 

I'm a novice rafter, having only been on the river in charge of my own boat for 13 river days so far. Most of this was in Class II+ with a few III rapids. I'm still a bit caught up in ratings rather than realities that only come with experience. It seems like most of these rapids could be scouted if we desire to do so, and that a few of the bigger ones could be walked and I could go solo, which I prefer to do since it's a bit easier to manage the boat and safer for the kids (if the walk around is manageable). 

We've got two families and two 14' boats (an Avon and an NRS). One family has five people (kids are 8-13) and the other family has four (kids are 8-10). Considering the ages, our skill level, and water flows, I think we're in the right river in August. 

We also have two double Aire IKs. Still not figured out what to do with them for the first five-10 miles or so, however. I'm curious if you guys have any input on managing IKs with rafts - do you normally just deflate/roll up to get them out of your way? Thanks, penguin


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Might leave your IKs rolled until you pass velvet.

your main concern is obviously going to be low water vs heavy boat. If you're young teens have some experience, it may fun and helpful to have them paddle the iks fron the top. you are likely to be getting stuck a bit and puliing/pushing off of rocks. Having their weight out of the boat may be helpful.


----------



## penguin (May 1, 2009)

Dave, thanks for that tip. The kids range from 8 to 13, and half of them have pretty good IK experience. I guess I could get my wife and one of the kids in the IK if I need to, which lightens the load almost 200 pounds (wife + kid, not wife alone ).

I seem to have some kind of addiction about the top 25 miles from Boundary, and I want to do it even if its slow goin'. Reason being: we got the permit and the whole trip is a lot of planning, travel, etc. so I want to make the best of the 100 miles even if part of it is just difficult. 

We're backpackers before boaters, so most of our gear is really lightweight. We'll take that theory on the river, too. - penguin


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

penguin said:


> Dave, thanks for that tip. The kids range from 8 to 13, and half of them have pretty good IK experience. I guess I could get my wife and one of the kids in the IK if I need to, which lightens the load almost 200 pounds (wife + kid, not wife alone ).
> 
> I seem to have some kind of addiction about the top 25 miles from Boundary, and I want to do it even if its slow goin'. Reason being: we got the permit and the whole trip is a lot of planning, travel, etc. so I want to make the best of the 100 miles even if part of it is just difficult.
> 
> We're backpackers before boaters, so most of our gear is really lightweight. We'll take that theory on the river, too. - penguin


Sounds like you have some good ideas on what's up, especially with the lightness. 

To make the trip more enjoyable, if possible, I would seriously consider flying in a load of gear to Indian Creek. Nine people in two rafts with safety gear, food and even light stuff sounds like a lot to me. It will also be quite hot that time of year and there is nothing like getting a fresh cooler of stuff at Indian Cr. and some beverages. 

PM if you want some ideas on this. Could be as low as $300 plus tax. for the flight. I have done it both ways and liked the flyin much better.

I will be going in September and truly love the top part of the MF as well, even when it kicks my ass.


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

C-dog
When you putting on? I'm heading back up your way for a Sept 2nd launch.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

you might want to pick up the mfs dvd which gives you a ton of beta on a low water run. they run it at ~ 1.70 ft from the top. a good,easy way to see if it's for you or not and see the low water lines.

Middle Fork of the Salmon River DVD


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

boatmusher said:


> C-dog
> When you putting on? I'm heading back up your way for a Sept 2nd launch.



Looking at trying to launch on the 12th. A bit of a pipe dream at this point but I think I can pull it off. 

Didn't get enough earlier eh?

Just don't fish that time of year. : o )


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

The MFS.... I will never get tired of. Stoked to see it at all 3 water levels. I'll definitely be back next May. Probably my favorite river w/ the exception of the Big One. This time I'll stop by and say "hello" for sure.


----------



## lyhfamily (May 13, 2009)

*Considerations*

I just got off the middle fork 2 weeks ago and returning in 3 weeks. Everyone is pretty accurate. The river has changed much the last 3-5 years. I would not turn anyone loose on an IK until below Pistol. As I have read some of your posts, my concerns are:
8 or so people in two rafts seems a bit heavy. The top end to Indian creek will be the most challenging which will have all folks and the IK's on the boats. I would second the recommendation to have stuff flown into Indian Creek.
Rapids to watch for are Lake Creek. Until last year, I had never lined a rapid (portaged one on the Murtaugh). Two boaters in our group did not like the line nor the short distance to Pistol. Two weeks ago, I simply missed the large hole at the bottom by entering right of center and gaining the momentum at the top to scoot to the left and miss the big hole. Another in our party simply hit the thing dead center with full momentum. With the weight you will likely have, you should be able to do either, just hit it full force, straight on.
At this water level, Chutes and Sulpher slide will not give you many options. Just stay off the rocks and on your toes.
Cove creek is not the same rapid as last August. I could not see it until passing by, but there is a huge tree in the right half of the river just past the initial drop. The run is pretty straight forward down the left side.
Rubber had some real odd laterals in it for the low water two weeks ago. As always, with any of the rapids, stay on your toes, you should be fine.

Depending on your location, I did video much of the run two weeks ago with my helmet cam. You could get a real good idea of what you are getting into. We saw a lot of animals this trip. More than probably all combined over my 14 trips down the river.

You can get water at Boundary creek, Indian Creek, and the Flying B. There is also a spring on river right just below the Waterfall Creek where outfitters (and others) get water as well.

Lanny


----------



## lyhfamily (May 13, 2009)

*One more thing*

I would get some 303 boat protectant and put on. It will wash off by the second or 3rd day, but it will certainly aid in slipping over the rocks those first two days. 

Some comments on a soft boat - I do not change my air pressure for these trips. My opinion is that if a rock is going to do damage, it will probably do it quicker with soft boat 'wrapping' a rock, than a firm boat sliding over a rock. Just my opinion.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

lyhfamily said:


> I would get some 303 boat protectant and put on. It will wash off by the second or 3rd day, but it will certainly aid in slipping over the rocks those first two days.
> 
> Some comments on a soft boat - I do not change my air pressure for these trips. My opinion is that if a rock is going to do damage, it will probably do it quicker with soft boat 'wrapping' a rock, than a firm boat sliding over a rock. Just my opinion.


The purpose of the soft boat is not to to prevent damage to the boat but to allow one part of it to deform more ( as in bend upwards) without stopping the boat. 

I absolutely guarantee that a soft boat will get stuck less than the same boat pumped up firm. At least on the Upper Middle Fork.


----------



## kootenai (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been checking this forum out with curiousity as the flow continues to drop. We are a small party (2) with a 14' raft. Launch date 8/16. I like the hints for a soft boat. Anyone run it recently enough to give a firm yay or nay on putting in at Marsh Ck?


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm launching from Boundry 8/21. I don't think Marsh is an option with my 14' raft this time of year; We probably would end up carrying the boat most of the way down to Boundry. That road detour between Stanley and Boundry will be in effect then, forcing us to travel through Lowman which adds 140 miles for the shuttle and another $100 for that cost. Its a shame that a Marsh launch is not feasible to avoid the road detour. Boating in shorts and sandals makes it all worthwhile however.


----------



## kootenai (Jul 31, 2009)

So, to be clear, you are launching at Boundary because of the road closure/detour or because of the flow? Other opinions?


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

To be clear, I am launching at Boundry because I enjoy the upper section and the challenge the low water provides. The road closure is a royal pain anyway you look at it. The route through Lowman is steep, winding, narrow and long...like I said, a royal pain. If Marsh were feasible this time of year, a launch from there would solve all issues but it is not so we will launch at Boundry.


----------



## kootenai (Jul 31, 2009)

OOps, sorry for the confusion. I transposed Boundary and Marsh Ck. I am curious about those who are choosing to launch from Boundary rather than Indian. Are there any who find it foolish to launch from Boundary in mid August as opposed to Indian CK. Scratch the Marsh Crk, that was an error.


----------

